
Show HN: Tmux dot files with annotations - jph
The top HN story is about tmux configuration. Our teams&#x27; tmux dot files are annotated and may be helpful to tmux users.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SixArm&#x2F;sixarm_tmux_dotfiles<p>We split up the files for the mouse, status, platforms, etc. because this helps people customize.<p>Any errors in the file are mine. Constructive feedback is welcome, and I am happy to get pull requests.
======
jph
Link:
[https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_tmux_dotfiles](https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_tmux_dotfiles)

